# Remember the abused Tzu?



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well today the couple came in and surrendered her to NMR. Her name is Amy but I'm going to spell it Aimee. She knows it and she is just the sweetest little thing on earth. She is doing extremely well here because it is super crazy right now. There have been times where there's been close to 20 people in the store as well as a few dogs. She's whimpering, but not barking. She's timid when you reach down to touch her. She and Jett are doing well together. I'm trying to get ahold of my groomer who has bred and shown Tzu's to see if she will take her for me for a day or two because I don't want to add stress to Zoe when she's already not feeling well. I really can't foster at the moment so I'm hoping someone from NMR can foster her.

She has a terrible ear infection, needs to be spayed and hernia operation as well as some retained baby teeth that need to come out. She's 2 years old and a total doll. I just snapped these of her really quick. I've only had her here with me for about an hour now.

[attachment=53954:Aimie_09June16_001.jpg]

[attachment=53955:Aimie_09June16_005.jpg]


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 16 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792120


> Well today the couple came in and surrendered her to NMR. Her name is Amy but I'm going to spell it Aimee. She knows it and she is just the sweetest little thing on earth. She is doing extremely well here because it is super crazy right now. There have been times where there's been close to 20 people in the store as well as a few dogs. She's whimpering, but not barking. She's timid when you reach down to touch her. She and Jett are doing well together. I'm trying to get ahold of my groomer who has bred and shown Tzu's to see if she will take her for me for a day or two because I don't want to add stress to Zoe when she's already not feeling well. I really can't foster at the moment so I'm hoping someone from NMR can foster her.
> 
> She has a terrible ear infection, needs to be spayed and hernia operation as well as some retained baby teeth that need to come out. She's 2 years old and a total doll. I just snapped these of her really quick. I've only had her here with me for about an hour now.
> 
> ...


She's a doll!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, Aimee is 2 years old?? I thought she was a PUPPY! LOL

She is just beautiful...and truly has one of the most beautiful Shih Tzu faces I've ever seen. She looks like a little teddy bear. :wub2: I love her coloring.

I'm so glad they surrendered her, it was for the best. I know she will find her forever home very fast.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

She's beautiful, so adorable!! Hope she finds a good home...she deserves one!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh what a face! She is adorable. Poor little thing. I hope she finds the loving home she so deserves. I agree about her coloring and she does have the most beautiful Shih Tzu face ever. I just don't understand people. :yucky:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wonderful news that they surrendered her! Now she can get the medical attention she needs. Poor baby, she really is a doll. I bet once she's been taken care of medically, she'll be adopted really face. Who wouldn't fall in love with that face?!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Aimee is beautiful ... she looks like a little doll. Look at those eyes ... they look so sad, but gorgeous. :wub: :wub: 

How on earth can people abuse these precious angels??? I just don't understand it.

I wish we could adopt this little angel.  I hope Aimee finds her forever home soon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a baby face. She is so cute, I'm glad she is with you.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Crystal, I'm so glad this couple trusted you enough to surrender Aimee to you. She's a doll, :wub: and I'm thrilled that she'll be getting the attention she deserves. Please keep us posted.

Thank you for taking her! You're such a sweetheart.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG!!! SHe is adorable!! My sister has 2 tzu's and they are such loving dogs. If only you lived closer


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

All I can say....is.....it's a good thing you don't live close to me....I love Shih Tzus!!! She is beautiful. I hope your groomer can take her for you.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She is darling! I'm glad I don't live closer. LOL! I'm sure someone will snatch her up and love her in no time.
How could anyone abuse that sweet baby? Keep us posted, Crystal!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh Crystal! She is such a doll! I know the timing isn't the best for you, but I'm sure glad the couple realized surrending her was really the best thing to do. Need help transporting to WI?


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

crystal,

call or pm me if you need help.

becky


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my gosh Crystal! Aimee is an absolute doll! I am so glad she is in your hands right now. You dolled her up too! How sweet :wub: :wub: 

This sweet angel deserves all the love in the world. I dont' understand how people could mistreat a fluff. Aimee radiates love! I pray she finds a wonderful, loving forever home. Are you sure she can't become baby number 3???


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so glad you have her, bet she's glad, too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Poor little girl, she is so cute....but she has the saddest eyes. I hope she finds a loving forever home.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ohhh, she looks like a doll.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, she is the CUTEST thing!!! :wub: Thank you for taking her in! :aktion033:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Crystal if you need help getting her to WI, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: Oh Crystal, she is so cute and already dressed. I am glad the couple did the right thing. You tell little Jett to be a good lil host .
Hugs


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's a relief really that you have her and she has a healthy life ahead. She is beautiful!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh she looks so precious :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

does she have a home?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love her little face..........just the cutest!!! When she is cut and cleaned up, she is going to be a knock out!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well it looks as if I'll be fostering Aimee. No one with NMR is available right now. I took her to the vet to check her ears. Poor thing has so much pain that they will clean the ears out while she's under for her spay and hernia operation. She's on meds and tomorrow she will be groomed. The groomer is a vet tech and will try to see if she can clean them out more. I was able to get a lot of her mats out and the groomer will try to get the rest out tomorrow so she won't be a shaved, naked little rescue for her rescue photo. I tried to wash her face last night and she was in a total state of panic. I've never seen a dog so frightend of having her face washed. I'm not talking not liking it, but truly scared. So once she's had all her medical care taken care of, she'll be available for adoption. She's scheduled for surgery on 7/2. So far she is a total sweetheart. Such a calm temperament. I hope it stays that way once she's more comfortable. lol I'm thinking she was tied up outside most of the time. She is the most comfortable outside and I have to really coax her in. When she does finally come in, she cringes and tries to dart back out the door like she's afraid she will be hit. And I'm not so sure how much she really knows her name. I've tried several different things and I think she's responding more to the tone of my voice. So I've decided that since it appears that I'll be fostering her, she will get a new name. Symbolic of a fresh new start. She had a bad past life and will be starting fresh for her new, wonderful life. So start thinking everyone. I'll start a new thread with her 'after' pic tomorrow and we can take name suggestions and maybe a vote....if I could figure out the poll thing on here. :huh: Don't put your name suggestions in this thread....I want everyone to see her after she's been groomed and is looking a bit happier...not so sad for the name suggestions.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Poor little girl. You rock, Crystal, for taking her in. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great job Crystal!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 17 2009, 06:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792859


> Well it looks as if I'll be fostering Aimee. No one with NMR is available right now. I took her to the vet to check her ears. Poor thing has so much pain that they will clean the ears out while she's under for her spay and hernia operation. She's on meds and tomorrow she will be groomed. The groomer is a vet tech and will try to see if she can clean them out more. I was able to get a lot of her mats out and the groomer will try to get the rest out tomorrow so she won't be a shaved, naked little rescue for her rescue photo. I tried to wash her face last night and she was in a total state of panic. I've never seen a dog so frightend of having her face washed. I'm not talking not liking it, but truly scared. So once she's had all her medical care taken care of, she'll be available for adoption. She's scheduled for surgery on 7/2. So far she is a total sweetheart. Such a calm temperament. I hope it stays that way once she's more comfortable. lol I'm thinking she was tied up outside most of the time. She is the most comfortable outside and I have to really coax her in. When she does finally come in, she cringes and tries to dart back out the door like she's afraid she will be hit. And I'm not so sure how much she really knows her name. I've tried several different things and I think she's responding more to the tone of my voice. So I've decided that since it appears that I'll be fostering her, she will get a new name. Symbolic of a fresh new start. She had a bad past life and will be starting fresh for her new, wonderful life. So start thinking everyone. I'll start a new thread with her 'after' pic tomorrow and we can take name suggestions and maybe a vote....if I could figure out the poll thing on here. :huh: Don't put your name suggestions in this thread....I want everyone to see her after she's been groomed and is looking a bit happier...not so sad for the name suggestions.[/B]


Can't wait to see her Crystal!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have fell in love with her :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww you're the best Crystal! How does Zoey feel about her?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*(((((Crystal))))))

I bet this is one that will be adopted quickly. She is so darling. :wub: *


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Looking for more pictures! :wub:


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Shes so pretty


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh what a sweetheart she is! 
Wondering if the ear problem is affecting her hearing to some extent? 
You are an angel for being an advocate for this precious little girl and getting the help she needs!


----------

